# Muslim Teen Who Converted to Christianity Says Family Threatened to Kill Her



## Blue Tick (Aug 11, 2009)

Muslim Teen Who Converted to Christianity Says Family Threatened to Kill Her


----------



## VilnaGaon (Aug 11, 2009)

Blue Tick said:


> Muslim Teen Who Converted to Christianity Says Family Threatened to Kill Her



Yep. The penalty under sharia Law for Apostasy is death. The teen would be wise to take that threat seriously.


----------



## BJClark (Aug 11, 2009)

That's right, she would be wise to take the threat seriously. It's a huge thing for them to reject their religion.


----------



## TimV (Aug 11, 2009)

> Nothing to fear at all, they probably don't subscribe to those radical beliefs...of course if her father starts planning a family trip out of the country, it might be different.



Where? Back to Sri Lanka where there aren't many Muslims, and Sharia law is as illegal as it is here?

Just because someone has dark skin doesn't mean they come from a country which makes it illegal to convert to Christianity.


----------



## SolaGratia (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0P5...com/home.php?ref=home&feature=player_embedded


----------



## matt01 (Aug 13, 2009)

TimV said:


> Where? Back to Sri Lanka where there aren't many Muslims, and Sharia law is as illegal as it is here?
> 
> Just because someone has dark skin doesn't mean they come from a country which makes it illegal to convert to Christianity.



[video=youtube;B0P5IaIE_LI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0P5IaIE_LI[/video]


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 13, 2009)

[video=youtube;if3p6zs5qFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if3p6zs5qFA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## JoyFullMom (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't doubt the seriousness....but if she was in fear for her life, WHY post it on Facebook of all places?

-----Added 8/13/2009 at 03:45:04 EST-----

I don't doubt the possibility of being coached either...it happens. Think of all the kids who thought Satan was after them just from hearing Mike Warnke. 

May the truth come forth and I pray the Lord's protection on this young girl.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Aug 13, 2009)

In the Toronto area last year we had a Muslim Parent kill their daughter for associating with Jamaicans. He felt that she had ""betrayed"" the family's honour. How would a Muslim parent react to a child converting to Christianity?
I would rather err on the side of caution on this one.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 13, 2009)

I didn't watch the clips, but have NO doubt that it is true.


----------

